# SOLVED: pulling eccentric off Campbell Hausfeld oilless EXTREME LOL



## Capturedbyrobots (2 mo ago)

I got an older “3hp” WL506208AJ style oilless extreme contractor compressor, but the motor bearing on the front of the shaft behind the motor housing is trashed. The eccentric that holds the piston rod bearing needs to come off but you cannot get access to the motor shaft for pulling out as it’s covered by the eccentric end. My question is if anyone has pulled this off (doubt it). I’m gonna get it off one way or another. My seeming options at this point is to either:
1. use a blind bearing puller which I don’t prefer doing since it will put a lot of hammering force on the shaft
2. Drill a hole in the eccentric to access the shaft and use a standard 2 jaw puller in order to pull it

I’m gonna get it off as it’s garbage now so it doesn’t matter if I destroy it. Such a stupid design. In the exploded diagram it looks like it’s one piece but it can’t be, had to be pressed or threaded on after the motor shaft went thru the motor housing

Any experience with this or thoughts?


----------



## Capturedbyrobots (2 mo ago)

Capturedbyrobots said:


> I got an older “3hp” WL506208AJ style oilless extreme contractor compressor, but the motor bearing on the front of the shaft behind the motor housing is trashed. The eccentric that holds the piston rod bearing needs to come off but you cannot get access to the motor shaft for pulling out as it’s covered by the eccentric end. My question is if anyone has pulled this off (doubt it). I’m gonna get it off one way or another. My seeming options at this point is to either:
> 1. use a blind bearing puller which I don’t prefer doing since it will put a lot of hammering force on the shaft
> 2. Drill a hole in the eccentric to access the shaft and use a standard 2 jaw puller in order to pull it
> 
> ...


Got it. Opened up the top and pulled witha small 3 jaw puller. Easy peezy


----------



## Capturedbyrobots (2 mo ago)




----------



## Capturedbyrobots (2 mo ago)

Since the inner bearing was trashed I got extra clearance for the puller to grab the eccentric by removing the bearing balls out of the wrecked inner. That’s the only way I did this and had enough clearance.


----------

